# Mebeverine



## bluebell (Dec 9, 2004)

Hello pharmacists !

A happy Christmas to you all !

     

I was prescribed Mebeverine tablets by my GP earlier on in my pregnancy (at about 6 weeks) for IBS.  I have managed to avoid taking them but recently the IBS has got a bit worse with unpleasant indigestion feelings in my stomach and lots of acid reflux in my throat and I would like yo take my tablets if they are safe in pregnancy.  

Is it safe to take Mebeverine later in pregnancy ? (I am now nearly 30 weeks).

Thanks !!

Bluebell xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi bluebell,

Sorry not to reply before now but been away and only had mobile access so not been able to check information sources easily.

Unfortunately there isn't enough published evidence to make a recommendation on the use of mebeverine. Use in pregnancy isn't recommended unless there is a compelling clinical need. Sorry can't help   Only thing I can suggest is if things are bad then speak to GP about it and discuss options for alternative treatments. There are other things that can be prescribed if the main symptom is reflux as opposed to stomach/bowel cramping and diarrhoea.

Hope you mange to find a solution that helps  
Maz x


----------



## bluebell (Dec 9, 2004)

Thanks Maz that's really helpful.  
I will discuss with my GP.  The worst symptoms are the reflux buts also the unpleasant stomach upset feeling, which is kind of like nausea, but not, ie more like the cramping and unsettled feeling of a stomach bug.
I hope you had a brilliant Xmas and wish you all the very best for 2010 !
Bluebell xxx


----------

